# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته مهندسی مکانیک

## Mahsa.Nzr

مهندسی مکانیک

هدف

رشته مكانیك بخشی از علم فیزیك است كه با استفاده از مفاهیم پایه علم فیزیك و به تبع آن ریاضی به بررسی حركت اجسام و نیروهای وارد بر آنها می پردازد و می كوشد تا با توجه به نتایج بررسی های خود ، طرحی نو در زمینه فن شناسی و صنعت ارائه دهد و در راه پیشرفت انسان گامی به جلو بردارد.

به عبارت دیگر رشته مكانیك ، رشته پیاده كننده علم فیزیك است چون برای مثال بررسی حركت خودرو و عوامل موثر برروی آن برعهده فیزیك است . اما اینكه چگونه سرعت اتومبیل های در حال حركت ، كم یا زیاد شود و یا چگونه حركت آن تنظیم گردد بر عهده مكانیك است. علم مكانیك به تحلیل حركت و عوامل ایجاد كننده حركت مانند نیروها و گشتاورها و شكل حركت می پردازد اما مهندسی مكانیك تا حدودی با علم مكانیك تفاوت دارد چرا كه یك مهندس مكانیك باید بسیاری از علوم دیگر را یاد گرفته و بعضی از هنرها را نیز كسب كند. شاید بتوان گفت كه رشته مهندسی مكانیك، رشته تحلیل و طراحی سیستم های دینامیكی و استاتیكی است. به عبارت دیگر محاسبات فنی ، مدل سازی و شبیه سازی طراحی و تهیه نقشه ها ، تدوین روش ساخت ، تولید و آزمایش تمامی ماشین آلات و تاسیسات موجود در دنیا ، با تكیه بر توانایی مهندسان مكانیك انجام می گیرد.

توانایی*های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه

مكانیك بهشت ریاضیات است. این جمله زیبا از لئونارد اولر ریاضی*دان بزرگ سوئیسی ، بیانگر ارتباط تنگاتنگ ریاضیات با مكانیك است. در واقع مهندسی مكانیك بخصوص در گرایش حرارت و سیالات از مباحث و مسایل ریاضی بسیار استفاده می*كند. از سوی دیگر همان*طور كه پیش از این گفتیم مكانیك بخشی از علم فیزیك است و حتی دانش*آموزان دوره متوسطه نیز با علم مكانیك در كتاب فیزیك خود آشنا می*شوند و این علم بخصوص در گرایش طراحی جامدات اهمیت بسیاری دارد. به همین دلیل دانشجوی مهندسی مكانیك باید در دو درس ریاضی و فیزیك قوی بوده و همچنین از هوش، استعداد و قدرت تجسم خوبی برخوردار باشد.

فعالیت در رشته مهندسی مكانیك بسیار متنوع است و در نتیجه هم دانشجوی علاقمند به كارهای تئوریك می*تواند جذب این رشته شده و در بخش*های نظری و تئوری فعالیت كند و هم دانشجوی خلاق و علاقمند به طراحی و ساخت وسایل و دستگاههای مختلف می*تواند این رشته را انتخاب نماید. اما بدون شك یك مهندس مكانیك موفق كسی است كه به یاری دو بال علم و عمل پیشرفت كند. به همین خاطر در دانشگاه ، دانشجویان به پروژه های تحقیقاتی که تلفیقی از كار تئوریك و عملی باشد تشویق می شوند.

دانشجوی این رشته باید از نظر جسمی آمادگی كار در محیطهای پرجمعیت و كارخانجات دور از شهر را داشته باشد.

رشته مهندسی مكانیك دارای واحدهایی ملموس و كاربردی است ولی داشتن شناخت كافی نسبت به این رشته قبل از انتخاب آن ضروری است. اغلب واحدهای این رشته دارای ریاضیات دیفرانسیلی پیچیده و تجسم فیزیكی هستند كه منجر به سخت*شدن این واحدها می*شوند. ضمنا واحدهای كارگاهی و فعالیت در واحدهای تولیدی نیز از ویژگی*های این رشته می*باشد كه داوطلبان آن را با محیطهای صنعتی آشنا كرده و پیوند می*زند.

توضیح تكمیلی

یكی از گرایش*های مهندسی مكانیك كه تنها در دانشگاه صنعتی شریف ارائه می*گردد، مهندسی دریا (كشتی*سازی) است چرا كه در دانشگاههای دیگر از جمله دانشگاه صنعتی امیركبیر، دانشگاه خلیج فارس و دانشگاه سیستان و بلوچستان، مهندسی دریا به عنوان یك رشته مستقل با سه گرایش مهندسی كشتی*سازی ، مهندسی كشتی و دریانوردی ارائه می*شود.

اما چرا دانشگاه صنعتی شریف، مهندسی دریا را به عنوان یكی از گرایش*های مهندسی مكانیك ارائه می*دهد؟

مهندس دریا، گرایش كشتی*سازی مسائلی از قبیل طراحی بدنه، استحكام بدنه، سیستم*های پیشرانه (موتور گیربكس) ، پایداری كشتی در مقابل امواج كناری و جانبی كشتی و طراحی مربوط به ناوبری (مسیریابی كشتی) را مطالعه می*كند كه همه این مسائل در گرایش*های دیگر مكانیك نیز مطرح می*شود و فقط مهندسی كشتی*سازی این مسائل را به صورت تخصصی در ارتباط با كشتی و سازه*های دریایی مثل اسكله*ها و سكوهای نفتی متحرك مطالعه می*كند. به عبارت دیگر یك مهندس دریا ، مهندس مكانیكی است كه در كاربردهای دریایی مشغول به كار می*باشد.

بدون شك چون مهندسی دریا نسبت به گرایش*های دیگر رشته مكانیك تخصصی*تر است، فرصت*های شغلی آن نیز محدودتر می*باشد اما با این وجود فارغ*التحصیلان این گرایش می*توانند در كارخانه*های كشتی*سازی كشور مثل كارخانه كشتی*سازی صدرا در بوشهر ، كارخانه نكا در شمال و اروندان در خلیج فارس مشغول به كار گردند و یا در سازمان بنادر و كشتی*رانی وظیفه ساخت سكوهای شناور را بر عهده بگیرند.

رشته مهندسی علمی كاربردی مكانیك - نیروگاه ، گرایشی از مهندسی مكانیك است كه تنها در دانشكده صنعت آب و برق شهید عباسپور وابسته به وزارت نیرو ارائه می گردد. این رشته كه تلفیقی از مهندسی مكانیك در طراحی سیالات (بیشتر) و مهندسی مكانیك ساخت و تولید(كمتر) است دارای تعهد كار به میزان 2 برابر مدت تحصیل برای فارغ التحصیلانش می باشد و محتوای این دوره بیشتر جنبه كارگاهی و عملی دارد تا تئوری و دارای پذیرش از هر دو جنس زن و مرد می باشد.

معرفی گرایش*های مقطع کارشناسی

در شروع آموزش مهندسی در ایران ، مهندسی مكانیك با برق یكی بود و الكترومكانیك نامیده می*شد. اما این دو رشته حدود 45 سال پیش از هم جدا شدند و به مرور رشته*های دیگری مانند مهندسی شیمی و مواد نیز از مهندسی مكانیك جدا شد و مهندسی مكانیك به عنوان رشته مهندسی مكانیك عمومی ارائه گردید. ولی با پیشرفت صنعت و نیاز صنایع به تخصص*های مختلف در این زمینه، از مهندسی مكانیك عمومی دو گرایش طراحی جامدات و حرارت و سیالات و بعد از آن ساخت و تولید بیرون آمد و بالاخره باید به مهندسی دریا اشاره كرد كه هنوز در دانشگاه صنعتی شریف به عنوان یكی از گرایشهای مهندسی مكانیك ارائه می*شود. ما در این*جا به معرفی اجمالی هر یك از گرایشهای فوق می*پردازیم.

مکانیک در طراحی جامدات

گرایش طراحی جامدات به بررسی انواع نیروها، حركتها و تاثیر آنها بر اجزاء مختلف ماشین می*پردازد. در واقع مهندس طراحی جامدات با توجه به نیازهای جامعه ، دستگاهها و ماشین*های مختلف را طراحی می*كند.

هر ماشین از دو قسمت متحرك و ثابت تشكیل شده است. حال بررسی این مطلب كه حركت مورد نیاز ماشین از چه راهی تامین شده و چگونه از منبع تولید به جایگاه مورد استفاده انتقال پیدا كند و بالاخره چگونه از این حركت استفاده گردد تا بیشترین بازدهی را داشته باشد، در حیطه وظایف مهندسی طراحی جامدات است. همچنین ابداع و پیش*بینی دستگاه تنظیم ماشین*آلات نیز از مسایل مطرح در این گرایش می*باشد.

در واقع مهندس طراح جامدات باید تمامی نیروها و گشتاورهایی را كه به هر عضو ماشین وارد می*شود بررسی كرده و بهترین حالت قطعه مورد نظر را برای تمامی آن نیروها و گشتاورها و همچنین برای داشتن بهترین كارایی به دست آورده و كارایی مناسب آن قطعه را در زمان طولانی تضمین كند.

طراحی سیستم ، طراحی ماشین*های تراش، فرز، چاپ و قسمت*های تعلیق ، سیستم*های انتقال قدرت و دینامیك یك خودرو، توسط مهندسان این گرایش صورت می پذیرد. همچنین در یك هواپیما قسمتهای مربوط به فرود، پرواز، كنترل پرواز به نحوی مربوط به طراحی جامدات می*گردد.

گرایش طراحی جامدات به طراحی ماشین*آلات و اجزای آنها، ارتعاشات ماشین*آلات، دینامیك آنها و كنترل سیستم*ها می*پردازد.

گفتنی است كه دو گرایش طراحی جامدات و حرارت و سیالات بسیار نزدیك به هم هستند و تنها در 20 واحد درسی با یكدیگر تفاوت دارند. بنابراین فارغ*التحصیلان آنها نیز توانایی*های مشترك زیادی دارند.

هدف این گرایش تربیت متخصصانی است كه بتوانند در مراكز تولید و كارخانه*ها اجزاء و مكانیزم ماشین*آلات مختلف را طراحی كنند. دروس این دوره شامل دروس نظری، آزمایشگاهی، كارگاه و پروژه و كارآموزی است. فارغ*التحصیلان می*توانند در كارخانجات مختلف نظیر خودروسازی ، صنایع نفت، ذوب فلزات و صنایع غذایی و غیره مشغول شوند. موفقیت داوطلبان به آگاهی آنها در دروس جبر و مثلثات، هندسه ، فیزیك و مكانیك همچنین آشنایی و تسلط آنان به زبان خارجی بستگی فراوان دارد. از جمله دروس این دوره می*توان دروس مقاومت مصالح، طراحی و دینامیك را نام برد. در این رشته زمینه اشتغال و بازاركار خوب وجود دارد و مطالب ارائه شده در طول تحصیل برای دانشجویان محسوس و قابل لمس است.

مکانیک در حرارت و سیالات

همان*طور كه از نام این گرایش پیداست مهندسی مكانیك گرایش حرارت و سیالات به مبحث حرارت و مسائل مربوط به سیالات می پردازد. به عبارت دیگر در این رشته عوامل موثر بر خواص مختلف حركت سیال بخصوص سیال داغ مطالعه شده و اثر عبور سیال بر محیط محل عبور مانند نیروهایی كه در اثر عبور خود در محل ایجاد می*كند و یا طول*های ناشی از اثر افزایش و یا كاهش دما در اعضای مختلف یك دستگاه، بررسی می*شود. همچنین از دروس اصلی این رشته می*توان به مكانیك سیالات اشاره كرد كه نیروهای وارد بر جسم متحرك در سیال را بررسی می*كند.

گرایش حرارت و سیالات به فیزیك حرارت و مكانیك سیالات می*پردازد و وظیفه*اش تحلیل و طراحی سیستم*ها از دیدگاه حرارتی و سیالاتی است . برای مثال در طراحی یك موتور احتراق داخلی، مسائل مربوط به تبدیل حرارت به انرژی ، انتقال حرارت، حفظ موتور در حرارت مناسب و سرد نگه*داشتن موتور توسط یك مهندس مكانیك حرارت و سیالات بررسی می*شود.

همچنین مسائل مربوط به تاسیسات ساختمان و رآكتورها، انتقال آب ، نفت و گاز ، طراحی نیروگاههای مختلف ، طراحی توربو ماشین*ها (ماشین*های دوار) مثل توربین*های بخار، توربین*های گاز و فن*كویل*ها به گرایش سیالات مربوط می*شود.

این رشته در به كاربردن علوم و تكنولوژی مربوط جهت طرح و محاسبه اجزاء سیستمهایی كه اساس كار آنها مبتنی بر تبدیل انرژی ، انتقال حرارت و جرم است به متخصصان كارآیی لازم را می*دهد و آنها را جهت فعالیت در صنایع مختلف مكانیك در رشته حرارت و سیالات (نظیر مولدهای حرارتی، انتقال سیال نیروگاههای آبی، موتورهای احتراقی و ... ) آماده می*سازد. فارغ*التحصیلان این دوره قادر به طراحی و محاسبه اجزا و سیستمها در بخشهای عمده*ای از صنایع نظیر صنایع خودروسازی ، نیروگاههای حرارتی و آبی، صنایع غذایی، نفت، ذوب فلزات و غیره هستند.

داوطلبان این رشته باید در دروس ریاضی و فیزیك تسلط داشته و با یك زبان خارجی آشنا باشند . دروس این رشته شامل مطالبی در زمینه*های حرارت وسیالات ، می*باشد.

با توجه به اینكه اصولا تحصیلات دانشگاهی به خصوص در زمینه*های مهندسی نیاز صد در صد به علاقه*مندی داوطلب دارد، بنابراین عدم داشتن علاقه* و همچنین عدم تقویت دروس اساسی و پایه*ای در بخش مكانیك مانند ریاضی ، فیزیك ، مكانیك ، شیمی ، رسم فنی (تجسم بالا داشتن) و هوش نسبتا خوب و عدم روحیه تجزیه و تحلیل در مسائل باعث دلسردی و از دست*دادن انگیزه تحصیل و ركورد شدید در تحصیلات خواهد شد.

ساخت و تولید

یك قطعه باید به چه روشی ساخته شود تا دارای تولیدی سریع و ارزان و همچنین كیفیت مناسب و وقت و كارایی مطلوب باشد؟

پاسخ به این سوال مهم بر عهده مهندسان گرایش ساخت و تولید است. چرا كه یك مهندس ساخت و تولید به مسائل مربوط به ساخت بهینه و تولید با كیفیت بالا می*پردازد. در واقع این گرایش بیشتر به مشكلات و معضلات ساخت و تولید می*پردازد و در نتیجه نسبت به دو گرایش حرارت و سیالات و طراحی جامدات علمی*تر است و دو گرایش فوق جنبه عملی*تر دارند.

گرایش ساخت و تولید به زمینه*های كاربردی مهندسی مكانیك می*پردازد و مهندس این گرایش در زمینه شكل دادن فلزات ، طراحی قالب*ها و ساخت قطعه*های گوناگون فعالیت می*كند.

هدف تربیت كارشناسانی است كه با به كاربردن تكنولوژی مربوط به ابزارسازی، ریخته*گری ، جوشكاری، فرم دادن فلزات ، طرح كارگاه یا كارخانه*های تولیدی آماده كار در زمینه ساخت و تولید ماشین*آلات صنایع (كشاورزی ، نظامی، ماشین*سازی، ابزارسازی ، خودروسازی و ... ) باشند. فارغ*التحصیلان این دوره قادر خواهند بود در صنایعی مانند ماشین*سازی، ابزارسازی، خودروسازی ، صنایع كشاورزی، صنایع هوایی و تسلیحاتی به ساخت و تولید ماشین*آلات، طراحی كارگاه و یا كارخانه تولیدی بپردازند و نظارت و بهره*برداری و اجرای صحیح طرحها را عهده*دار شوند. داوطلبان این رشته باید در دروس ریاضی، فیزیك و مكانیك از آگاهی كافی برخوردار باشند. دروس این دروه شامل مطالبی در مورد نحوه تولید، طراحی قالبهای پرس، طراحی قید و بندها، كار و برنامه*ریزی با ماشینهای اتوماتیك، اصول كلی و نحوه كار با ماشینهای دستی و تعمیر و نصب تمام سرویسهای صنعتی می باشد و درصد نسبتا بالایی از آنها به صورت عملی ارائه می*گردد. داوطلب باید سالم باشد تا بتواند كارهای كارگاهی را به خوبی انجام دهد و استعداد كارهای فنی را داشته باشد. با توجه به خودكفایی صنایع كشور این رشته دارای بازار كار خوبی است.

وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر

امكان ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع كارشناسی ارشد و دكترای تخصصی میسر می*باشد. در دوره كارشناسی ارشد 32 واحد و در دوره دكترا 48 واحد درسی ارائه می*گردد.

رشته*های مشابه و نزدیك به این رشته

رشته مهندسی مكانیك به عنوان جامع*ترین رشته مهندسی دارای دروس مشترك با اغلب رشته*های مهندسی دیگر نظیر مهندسی دریا ، مهندسی شیمی، مهندسی هوا فضا و ... می*باشد.

آینده شغلی و بازار كار

درحال حاضر دانشجوی توانمند مهندسی مكانیك پس از فارغ*التحصیلی مشكل كاریابی ندارد چرا كه توسعه سخت*افزاری و رشد مسائل مهندسی، گرایش به سمت تولید داخل و ایجاد تكنولوژی تولید تجهیزات و وسایل در داخل كشور و روی آوردن به خدمات مهندسی در داخل كشور به علت محدودیت*های ارزی و كاهش درآمدهای نفتی، باعث رشد چشمگیر بازاركار مهندسان مكانیك در ایران شده است.

یك مهندس مكانیك در حال حاضر در زمینه*های مختلفی فعالیت می*كند كه از جمله آنها می*توان به موارد زیر اشاره كرد:

- طراحی و ساخت تمامی ماشین*آلات و قطعات آنها (اعم از ماشین*آلات تولیدی تمامی صنایع)، لوازم خانگی و تجهیزات پزشكی.

- طراحی و ساخت تجهیزات مكانیكی نیروگاههای فسیلی، اتمی ، خورشیدی ، بادی و آبی.

- طراحی و ساخت تجهیزات و سیستم*های انتقال و تصفیه آب، سیستم*های مكانیكی و كنترلی پالایشگاهها و كارخانجات شیمیایی.

- طراحی و ساخت تاسیسات حرارتی و برودتی ساختمانها و اماكن، بالابرها و آسانسورها و سیستم*های حمل و نقل.

- ساخت ماشین*آلات تغلیظ و بازیافت مواد مثل كارخانجات قند، كاغذسازی ، سیمان ، نساجی ، نمك و كنسانتره .

- طراحی و ساخت وسایل و تجهیزات حمل و نقل زمینی، دریایی و هوایی.

- ساخت تجهیزات دفاعی مانند تانك، راكت، اژدر و پلهای متحرك.

- ساخت روبات*ها ، بازوهای مكانیكی و سیستم*های تولید.

در ضمن یك مهندس مكانیك می*تواند به عنوان كارشناس و مشاور فنی در بانك*ها ، شركت*های سرمایه*گذاری، بیمه و شركت*های بازرسی و نظارت امور بین*المللی فعالیت نماید.

در همه جای دنیا یك فارغ*التحصیل مهندسی مكانیك مثل یك موم خام است كه دانش كافی دارد و در هر زمینه*ای كه كار كند می*تواند در آن زمینه متخصص بشود.

برای مثال می*تواند در تحلیل و طراحی خودرو، در طراحی و ساخت ماشین*های ابزار و حتی در تدوین و تولید برنامه*های كامپیوتری فعالیت نماید. یعنی رشته مكانیك زمینه كار و زمینه انتخاب بسیار گسترده*ای را در مقابل فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته قرار می*دهد.

وضعیت نیاز كشور به این رشته در حال حاضر

دانش مكانیك دانش زندگی است . در هر مجتمع و كارگاه صنعتی نیاز به فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته امری ضروری و مشهود است و با توجه به حركتهای صنعتی این چندساله اخیر كشور مهندسین مكانیك بیش از پیش در گرداندن چرخ صنعت دخیل شده*اند و راه همواره برای رشد و ترقی آنها گشاده است.

----------


## kamiyab

salam mamnun vase topice khubet...man mohandesiye shimi sanaye petroshimi khundam...alan sarbazam mikham vase arshad edame tahsil bedam ama 2 delam ke reshte khodamo bekhunam ya biyam mekanik sayalato edame bedam...mikhastam manabee arshadetono age momkene vasam begi

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

> salam mamnun vase topice khubet...man mohandesiye shimi sanaye petroshimi khundam...alan sarbazam mikham vase arshad edame tahsil bedam ama 2 delam ke reshte khodamo bekhunam ya biyam mekanik sayalato edame bedam...mikhastam manabee arshadetono age momkene vasam begi


*سلام دوست عزیز

تو انجمن فارسی بتایپید لطفا

امیدوارم که به دردتون بخوره این مطلب:*

مهندسی مکانیک در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد به شش گرایش کلی تقسیم می*شود:

۱- طراحی کاربردی
۲- تبدیل انرژی
۳- ساخت و تولید
۴- هوافضا
۵- خودرو (سیستم محرکه خودرو – طراحی سیستم*های تعلیق، ترمز، فرمان – سازه و بدنه خودرو)
۶- مهندسی پزشکی (بیومکانیک).

در گرایش طراحی کاربردی، ساخت و تولید و گرایش**های سازه* بدنه و سیستم تعلیق (این دو گرایش زیر مجموعه خودرو می*باشد) مباحثی از قبیل مقاومت مصالح، الاستیسیته و پلاستیسیته، مواد مرکب، کنترل پیشرفته، دینامیک و ارتعاشات پیشرفته، روش**های المان**هان محدود مطرح می*باشد.
در گرایش تبدیل انرژی، هوافضا (گرایش**های آیرودینامیک و جلو برنده و قوای محرکه که یکی از گرایش**های خودرو می*باشد) مباحثی از قبیل مکانیک سیالات پیشرفته، انتقال حرارت هدایت پیشرفته، انتقال حرارت جابجایی پیشرفته، تشعشع پیشرفته، دینامیک سیالات محاسباتی (CFD)، موتورهای احتراق داخلی پیشرفته، آیرودینامیک مادون صوت و مافوق صوت، لایه مرزی، توربولانس و هیدروآیرودینامیک مطرح می*شود.
با توجه به اینکه دوره کارشناسی ارشد معمولاً شامل ۲۴ واحد درسی، ۲ واحد سمینار و ۶ واحد پایان*نامه می*باشد، لازم است در گرایشی که انتخاب می*کنید دقت لازم را نسبت به میزان علاقه خود داشته باشید. اغلب دانشجویانی که پایه تئوری خوبی ندارند در ارائه یک پایان نامه خوب دچار مشکل می*شوند. از اینرو توجه داشته باشید که انتخاب گرایش**ها بر اساس علاقه و توانایی**هایتان باشد.
به طور کلی دانشگاه**های تهران با توجه به وجود امکانات نسبتاً خوب برای ادامه تحصیل در دوره*های کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری پیشنهاد می*شوند و در شهرستان**ها نیز دانشگاه**های صنعتی اصفهان‎، تبریز و شیراز در اولویت هستند. سه دانشگاه صنعتی شریف، علم و صنعت و خواجه* نصیر گرایش خودرو این گرایش**ها را دارد و تنها دانشکده خودرو در دانشگاه علم و صنعت می*باشد.
دانشگاه**های صنعتی شریف-صنعتی امیرکبیر-تهران- علم و صنعت ایران-تربیت مدرس- خواجه نصیرالدین طوسی- صنعتی اصفهان- تبریز- شیراز- فردوسی مشهد- بوعلی سینا همدان- شهید چمران اهواز- سیستان و بلوچستان- ارومیه- کاشان- گیلان- مازندران - یزد-صنعتی مالک اشتر و امام حسین و … برای مقاطع کارشناسی ارشد پذیرش دارند.
ظرفیت پذیرش در دانشگاه**های دولتی حدود ۱۶۰۰ نفر و در دانشگاه آزاد حدود ۴۰۰ نفر می*باشد. تعداد شرکت*کنندگان آزمون ورودی کارشناسی ارشد این رشته حدود ۲۰۰۰۰ نفر می*باشد که طبق آمار حدود ۱۰ درصد این داوطلبان پذیرش می*شوند و حق ادامه تحصیل خواهند داشت.

مواد و ضرایب امتحانی

۱- زبان عمومی و تخصصی
۲- ریاضی
۳- حرارت و سیالات (ترمودینامیک، مکانیک سیالات، انتقال حرارت)
۴- جامدات (استاتیک، مقاومت مصالح، طراحی اجزاء)
۵- دینامیک و ارتعاشات (دینامیک، ارتعاشات، دینامیک ماشین، کنترل)
۶- ساخت و تولید (ماشین* ابزار، قالب پرس، علم مواد، ماشین**های کنترل عددی، اندازه*گیری، تولید مخصوص، هیدرولیک و نیوماتیک، مدیریت تولید).

ضرایب به ترتیب مواد درسی:

۱- ساخت تولید (۱، ۲، ۱، ۲، ۱، ۴)
۲- طراحی کاربردی (۱، ۲، ۲، ۳، ۲، ۰)
۳- تبدیل انرژی (۱، ۲، ۳، ۲، ۲، ۰)
۴- مهندسی پزشکی- بیومکانیک (۳، ۴، ۳، ۴، ۳، ۳)
۵- سیستم محرکه خودرو (۲، ۳، ۳، ۳، ۲، ۰)
۶- طراحی سیستم**های تعلیق، ترمز و فرمان (۲، ۳، ۱، ۳، ۴، ۰)
۷- سازه بدنه خودرو (۲، ۳، ۲، ۴، ۳، ۰)

منابع مطالعاتی

زبان تخصصی: متون تخصصی مکانیک

زبان عمومی: ۱- گرامر زبان عمومی کلیه رشته*های کارشناسی ارشد، راهیان ارشد۲-لغات و گرامر پوران پژوهش ۳- لغت: ۵۰۴ -۴-absolutely essntial words , TOFEL flash (vocabulary)  درک مطلب : TOFEL flash (Reading)

ریاضیات:

ریاضی ۱: مسعود آقاسی، نیکوکار
ریاضی ۲: مسعود آقاسی، فرزین حاجی جمشیدی
ریاضی مهندسی: معتقدی، نیکوکار
معادلات دیفرانسيل: بهزاد خداکرمی، معتقدی، فرزین حاجی جمشیدی، نیکوکار

دروس تخصصی:

ترمودینامیک:  راهیان ارشد (خداکرمی)
مکانیک سیالات: راهیان ارشد (خداکرمی)
انتقال حرارت: راهیان ارشد (خداکرمی)
مقاومت مصالح: پوران پژوهش(دکتر نائی)
استاتیک: راهیان ارشد(صالحی پور و حسینی)
طراحی اجزاء: راهیان ارشد( روح اله حسینی)
دینامیک : راهیان ارشد( روح اله حسینی و صالحی پور)
ارتعاشات : راهیان ارشد( صالحی پور و حسینی)
دینامیک ماشین : راهیان ارشد( روح اله حسینی و صالحی پور)
کنترل : انتشارات آزاده(آریاز برادرانی)

----------


## Parniya



----------


## Parniya

___________________
منبع:سایت قلم چی

----------


## mahmoud.n

عشق منه یا این رشته یا ترک تحصیل

----------

